# New Catfishing Regulations



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

ive been hearing about the new catfish regulations that the odnr passed for this year. does anyone have a link to this info or a copy ?? 

thanks 
Brian


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

INCREASE IN LAKE ERIE BAG LIMITS APPROVED FOR 2006 

COLUMBUS, OH - Lake Erie walleye and yellow perch anglers will enjoy an increased bag limit next year as the fishing proposals for 2006 were approved by the Ohio Wildlife Council, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. 

The daily bag limit on walleye will increase from three fish to four between March 1 and
April 30, with a six-fish bag limit the remainder of the year. The existing 15-inch size limit will remain.

Council also approved an increase for yellow perch from the current 30-fish daily bag limit to 40. Perch populations, which have been low since the mid-1990s, have rebounded to healthier levels since the bag limit was reduced in 1995.

State wildlife biologists will continue to monitor the walleye and perch populations and work with state and provincial partners to ensure the continued vitality of the Lake Erie fishery.

Finally, a proposal allowing anglers to keep only one channel catfish larger than 28 inches and one flathead catfish larger than 35 inches in a day was approved.
-30-

here ya go in the red.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

thats a good start! now we need bag limits on the cats.


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

We have bag limits on catfish it just depends on the lake your fishing Public lakes under 700 acres Have a 6 fish limit no minimum size.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Right 700 acres & under we need bag limits in the ENTIRE state


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Got a question about the limits.

I am surronded by 5 reservoirs all within 10 minutes of the house. All under 700 acres. All have some nice cats and walleye. I limited out several times last year on cats from any one of the reservoirs. When I had my limit I packed up and went home. Question is: If I catch a limit on 1 reservoir am I allowed to go clean the fish and head a different body of water? Not that I would and I have talked my buddy out of doing it a couple times, just curious.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I believe those are listed as "Daily Limits" ( defined as within a 24 hr period) not that you took a limit before midnight and then took a limit after midnight, doesnt apply that way in my understanding.

Salmonid


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid is CORRECT..Daily bag limits, NOT per trip bag limits. 
If it were per trip then someone could limit out on say smallmouth bass below a spillway, go home clean the fish, go back and repeat as much as they wanted.

Daily is 24 hrs.

What we really need is to raise the license fee to $40 for residence and double the amount of game wardens per county...this would benifit BOTH fishing and hunting....well benifit those playing by the "rules" that is..lol.

Scott


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott that is am excellent idea!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Question is: If I catch a limit on 1 reservoir am I allowed to go clean the fish and head a different body of water?


answer is..............yes,in my opinion,without interjecting any moral,ethical,personal thoughts.
from a legal standpoint,my understanding of the law is that the limits are based on individual bodies of water.i haven't researched all the fine print,etc,but i can't see the dnr putting a "blanket" limit on the fish.
i.e.,6 fish daily, total from any one lake or combination of lakes(that have limits).
by not having statewide limits,it would be awfully hard to determine what was caught where,without actually observing a person in possesion of more than the limit on any particular lake.
in short,i could fish 6 different 500 acre lakes in a day,and keep 6 fish from each.
that's(only) my interpretation of the law as it stands,and there's always the possibility i could be wrong 

ps.................i also agree with statewide bag limits.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i think that bag limits should vary from lake to lake and a set limit for rivers and streams. the reason i say lake to lake is that there are some lakes that have an OVER abundance of channels. take st. marys for instance, you can catch channels there fishing for bluegill! the lake is absolutely full of stunted channels. as far as the "cleaning then coming back" deal is concerned most folks arent going to go through that much hassle anyway. a posession limit is just fine. i have to admit that i have gone to lakes and caught a stringer full of channels to take home and clean but i only do it once or twice a year and i am careful not to remove them from bodies of water that do not have an overabundance. even though i love to eat cats i am highly in favor of bag limits. its the folks that supply not only themselves but their familys, friends, co-workers and so on with fish on a consistant basis that im concerned about. i have seen some pretty irresponsible acts by people in the past who think that there is a never ending supply of fish in our waters.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

a 5 cat per day limit would be great. i have been at clendening and saw one catfisherman in particular taking stringers full of 10-15 inch channel cats home and i dont mean 10-15 fish. im talking rope stringers with 30-40 small channels on them. i think that is rediculous !!! the bad part is this guy fishes down there 3-4 days a week. the statewide limit should be 5 fish per day on ANY body of water. i dont think the odnr is gonna enforce any of the laws pertaining to catfish , although i hope they do. the odnr makes all of its BIG MONEY on permits for bass and walleye & saugeye tournaments not on catfish. i really dont think the laws will be enforced, thats just my opinion not trying to start a war. LOL


----------

